
Dell UP3017Q 4K, 120HZ OLED PC Monitor Hands On - redtuesday
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/monitors-and-projectors/monitors/dell-up3017q-oled-4k-monitor-1311504/review
======
redtuesday
Finally we can get real blacks, no more grey mud like we have now with TN, IPS
and even VA panels. Hope the price comes down in the next few years.

